

Frenzy, a social network built on Dropbox - steve19
http://www.9to5mac.com/56134/quicklook-frenzy-dropbox-driven-social-network-for-your-mac-hint-its-great/

======
steve19
I have been trying it out. It is basically a private twitter with file
sharing.

The app's website: <http://frenzyapp.com/>

So far I really like it.

